# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  10 gallon Nano Planted (high tech)

## hirowen

Yo Guys!
Tank is 2.5weeks old.

Just installed Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun. Immediately my plants reacted by pearling vigorously. Look at those shimmers! Anyway, Here's my setup and dosing:

Innovative Marine Nano Fusion 10gallon tank
Overflow internal sump filtration
Normal aqua planting substrate
Seachem Flourish tabs
Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun with spectrum remote (lighting duration 10hrs)
ANS1000 cooling fan

Water temp is around 27-28°c most of the time. 
CO2 - 1 bubble every 1.5 - 2 seconds 

Daily dosing:
- seachem excel
- seachem trace
- seachem iron
- liquid NPK (can't remember from which brand)

https://youtu.be/7TNlDMsjH8A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Just bought test kits today and below are the parameters measured without having lights and co2 on. 

Ph: 8
NH4: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 20ppm
KH: 2°

Latest FTS:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Green spot algae appearing on tank glass so I have decided to reduce my lighting duration from 10hrs to 7hrs. And also decreased my dosing of nitrate and phosphate. 

All plants are growing very well. 

Latest FTS:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Feeding time! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Today I have performed the 1st major trimming session. 

Before trimming:


After trimming:




As lately the weather is so hot, I have to add in another fan. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Latest FTS:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

The tank looks very nice and calm. Thanks for sharing bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Thanks bro. I'm going to re-scape the background plant soon. Stay tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Here's the update. I felt that I had too many mixture of background plants. So I decided to re-scape the background to make it looks simpler. 







A short feeding video:

https://youtu.be/ZQc2B850Pe4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Enjoy the pictures and video, thanks for sharing and keep it up

----------


## hirowen

> Enjoy the pictures and video, thanks for sharing and keep it up


Thanks mate! Waiting for the background plants to grow. Hahaha. Will update again in a while time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Where did u buy your red Ludwigia from? Fishy business?

----------


## hirowen

> Where did u buy your red Ludwigia from? Fishy business?


The center ludwigia red is from sea view. 
The sides ludwigia super red mini are from green chapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Plants are doing well.
Great to see them pearling. 

https://youtu.be/8FI0FJlKyVo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fly2648

> Plants are doing well.
> Great to see them pearling. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8FI0FJlKyVo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very nice. I notice you have fans, how often do you topup water?

----------


## hirowen

> Looks very nice. I notice you have fans, how often do you topup water?


You are pretty sharp! 2 fans on top of the tank and the evaporation rate is pretty crazy. But nothing to worry because I had that covered!
I installed tunze nano auto water refill system. 
Whenever the water dropped to a certain level in my internal overflow sump, it will auto refill from the water bucket inside of my tank cabinet. 
The water bucket can hold up to 10 liters of water, and usually can last for 2 full weeks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Tank maintenance is now more organized 🤣




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Tank maintenance is now more organized 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely organized. 

Bro. Can you take photo of the whole cabinet and tank? I am sourcing cabinet for my 1ft tank now and would like to know how it looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> The center ludwigia red is from sea view. 
> The sides ludwigia super red mini are from green chapter. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I had the super red mini last month and now it has grown similar to your plant in the middle. Ludwigia does have many cross breed which makes it interesting.

----------


## hirowen

> Nicely organized. 
> 
> Bro. Can you take photo of the whole cabinet and tank? I am sourcing cabinet for my 1ft tank now and would like to know how it looks. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure bro. Here you go. 
I got this from FreshnMarine. 
They specially custom made this cabinet for the Innovative Marine nano fusion 10 tank. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Thanks bro. It looks quite high and nice! I will contact Fresh Marine to see how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

After reducing my lighting duration from 10hrs to 6.5hrs, and reduce my dosing of nitrate and phosphate, my green spot algae issue had improved. It has been 1 week now, and plants are doing very well. 

Here are the latest FTS:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Just done minor trimming of the Luwidgia red and 40% WC. 
Guess what? I found a baby CRS! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Time flies, 1.5 months already. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

I'm falling in love  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> I'm falling in love  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Time to plan for a bigger tank bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

> Nice! Time to plan for a bigger tank bro! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!! I wish I can, but wife forbidden! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Thanks bro!! I wish I can, but wife forbidden! 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Ya! Must got approval first. I feel you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

> Haha! Ya! Must got approval first. I feel you. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The biggest tank that she approved was this 10gallon. Becuz it comes with a nice cabinet that matches our house interior design. 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

Nicely done. Looks good!

----------


## hirowen

> Nicely done. Looks good!


Thanks buddy. Still learning though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

6th July 2017! The plants are growing wild!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

11th July 2017 Update:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## puncak82

Nice setup

----------


## hirowen

> Nice setup


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

21st July 2017. After some minor trimming. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

New members on boards!
Freshwater pipefish and celestial pearl danio!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

> New members on boards!
> Freshwater pipefish and celestial pearl danio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice setup! Read that the pipefish is a great pest hunter

----------


## hirowen

> Nice setup! Read that the pipefish is a great pest hunter


Thanks bro! Honestly, I don't know what to feed the pipefish. Experimental phase! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shoelevy

> Feeding time! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know what fish this is?

----------


## hirowen

> May I know what fish this is?


This is glowlight tetra. Scientific name is Hemigrammus erythrozonus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

My 2 pearl danios died! Unhealthy batch I guess! But pipefish is doing really well! I fed live Daphnia twice per week. The living stocks inside the tank enjoyed the buffet feast a lot! 

https://youtu.be/nIBZUTGxs08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

The pipe fish looks interesting! And nice music that you chose bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

> The pipe fish looks interesting! And nice music that you chose bro! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes bro! Pipefish is interesting. It's like a mini water dragon roaming around haunting for pests. My intention is to experiment it out, as I nvr keep that before and I don't even know it's diet prior buying it . But now I know live Daphnia is the key, and my shrimps and fishes also loving it. 
Oh yah, the music is from YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bryan

I wish the LFS could sell their livestock responsibly and give proper advice. Many type of fish need special care.

I believe the pipe fish will eventually go for your baby shrimp. Other than daphnia you could also try feeding brine shrimp.

----------


## hirowen

> I wish the LFS could sell their livestock responsibly and give proper advice. Many type of fish need special care.
> 
> I believe the pipe fish will eventually go for your baby shrimp. Other than daphnia you could also try feeding brine shrimp.


Yes bro! I saw it snacks on my baby shrimps! Poor shrimp. But no choice cuz I really fall in love with this pipefish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Hi bro Hirowen,

thanks for reply. your mail box full haha!

----------


## hirowen

New member onboard! Meet Mr grumpy bumblebee fish!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mdm

> Sure bro. Here you go. 
> I got this from FreshnMarine. 
> They specially custom made this cabinet for the Innovative Marine nano fusion 10 tank. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neat and tidy

very nice!  :Shocked:

----------


## hirowen

> neat and tidy
> 
> very nice!


Haha thanks!! I have to keep it neat. Otherwise my wife will not allow me to keep this anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chtan23

Hi hirowen,

What's the name of this plant? Where did you get it from? Thanks

----------


## hirowen

> Hi hirowen,
> 
> What's the name of this plant? Where did you get it from? Thanks


Hi this is Pogostemon helferi. I think I got them from seaview. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hirowen

Look at the evolution of this tank 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

